# What to do when left without a cutter...



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I left my cigar cutter at work before the weekend and was thinking of how to cut the cigars I wanted to smoke today. This is what I came up with. Worked perfectly too. :roll:
From left to right:
2010 Tatuaje Petite Cazadore Reserva
1998 Bolivar Coronas Extra
2009 Illusione F9

edit: Possible reviews to come later.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

I've still got a few teeth in my head so I usually use them but me thinks you had a good idea there..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

I like using the chainsaw method. Gives the stick an interesting flavor, this also differs from the type of tree you cut down last.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

Fingers work real fine, better than a knife IMO. Hell, for some cigars, they work better than the cutter!

You can just peel off the cap and spare the rest of the wrapper.

That will not help with torpedoes, but the finger work just fine with everything else.

For a while, I was just using my fingers to "cut" the cigar. I have misplaced so many cutters....

It actually works pretty well.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

punch a hole or holes in the cap works fine, ballpoint pen works


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

You can poke the tip of the knife into the cap. I think I heard someone on here say the cut an X into the cap.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

The couple of times I have been caught without my cutter I have always just used my teeth.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

I always have my pocket knife with me and have used it many times. It cuts a better v notch than any v cutter that I have used. But I still prefer my punch.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

Put away that butcher knive and use a small knive to cut an X in the end of your parejos, or if you have a steady hand with a sharp slim blade you can form a hole in the cap like a punch will make. Otherwise wet the cap in your mouth and chew a piece of it off...no problems!! It's better than being stuck without a lighter or matches...LOL


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

I have used toothpicks before


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*

I just realized I wrote "When to when". Doh! Thanks,everyone, for the responses. I'll be back later tonight. Finished smoking the Bolivar and going to Lombardi's with the wife.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*



sirxlaughs said:


> I just realized I wrote "When to when". Doh! Thanks,everyone, for the responses. I'll be back later tonight. Finished smoking the Bolivar and going to Lombardi's with the wife.


Bruno, I will change the title for you to say "what" instead of "when".


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Like the idea. When left without a sharp edge of any kind I've used my thumbnail.



> You can poke the tip of the knife into the cap. I think I heard someone on here say the cut an X into the cap.


I have done this when I have nothing but a V cutter and the draw is a little tight after the first cut.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are a lot of key ring cutters for cheap.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

When I'm in the workshop & want a precision cut I use this.








If I want a V cut I use this.








If I'm in a hurry I use this.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*



MrMayorga said:


> I always have my pocket knife with me and have used it many times. It cuts a better v notch than any v cutter that I have used. But I still prefer my punch.


My method as well as I'm also never without a knife. It's be like leaving the house undressed. :shocked:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Smoke through the cap without cutting. Its a challenge. Thats how real men smoke.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: When to do when left without a cutter...*



Habanolover said:


> Bruno, I will change the title for you to say "what" instead of "when".


Thanks! Much appreciated. I look like less of a retard now. haha


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I always seem to have golf tees floating around in my car. I'll punch with that if I am empty handed.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone for looking and for your responses. I'm gonna try to just offer up a general reply.

Everyone offered up great (and some really funny) alternatives, but I think my kitchen knife worked pretty darn well (it actually cut better than my palio).
I've also tried the good 'ole teeth method. I think maybe my incisors just aren't sharp enough b/c it's never gone well for me.:yuck:
I guess it would seem less crazy if I mentioned that I'm a little nutty about keeping my kitchen knives sharp. By sharp, I mean sharper than most people's razors, and definitely sharper than a cigar cutter after it's been used a few times. I used to like scaring my wife by telling her to drop food on the edge while I hold the knife edge up. That always makes her go :shocked:


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i take the tiny scissors on my key chain victornox, first i puncture part of the cap with one blade then i start to make tiny cuts and bit by bit i make a circle. it takes forever but it leaves a nice clean cut


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Cut, light, and bring down the Empire, all with one handy tool.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

A knife comes in handy for everything. Just take and stab the cap. On a big ring stab an X into it. It will draw just fine.


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

I cut a football shaped hole in the cap with a good sharp pocket knife.


----------



## r0lan6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Luckily it was a small Cuaba so one of my surgical scissors did the job quite easily. :lever:


----------

